# Accident Video



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry, the fault is clearly with the person who entered the oncoming traffic lane without waiting for a clear space. 
On the other hand IANAL and I am not LEO. their opinions may vary. I would not present that video to a judge.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Sorry, the fault is clearly with the person who entered the oncoming traffic lane without waiting for a clear space.
> On the other hand IANAL and I am not LEO. their opinions may vary. I would not present that video to a judge.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Nugrezo said:


> thank you about your opinion


what do you think if there was a person crossing instead of the car that he hit? Do you think he would stop?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nugrezo said:


> what do you think if there was a person crossing instead of the car that he hit? Do you think he would stop?


Meaningless fantasy scenario. That’s not what happened. My crystal ball is in the shop. Talk to an attorney.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope your awesome dash cam saves your bacon! It clearly indicates you had stopped in the opposite lane and the other driver just kept on going like he's distracted by a phone or something. Don't worry about it too much, Insurance will make a determination.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Toocutetofail said:


> I hope your awesome dash cam saves your bacon! It clearly indicates you had stopped in the opposite lane and the other driver just kept on going like he's distracted by a phone or something. Don't worry about it too much, Insurance will make a determination.


thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's a tough one. I'm inclined to go with @Atavar , you entered oncoming traffic lane without it being clear. However, you were clearly stationary for an extended period of time and he failed to avoid an obstruction. Then again, I ain't a lawyer nor do I know the law so our opinions aren't worth much. Did you get a ticket from the police if they investigated it? Talk to your insurance company, show them the tape and see what they think. Get a free consult with an attorney if you can.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a tough one. I'm inclined to go with @Atavar , you entered oncoming traffic lane without it being clear. However, you were clearly stationary for an extended period of time and he failed to avoid an obstruction. Then again, I ain't a lawyer nor do I know the law so our opinions aren't worth much. Did you get a ticket from the police if they investigated it? Talk to your insurance company, show them the tape and see what they think. Get a free consult with an attorney if you can.


thank you for your opinion. The police officers came 3 hours later after the accident and the cars were not in the same place. My attorney has all the documentation.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Smart that you have an attorney. Trust him and follow his advice (to a point). 
I once asked a lawyer if he would represent me on an iffy property issue. He replied “Absoulutely! To your last dollar.”


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Smart that you have an attorney. Trust him and follow his advice (to a point).
> I once asked a lawyer if he would represent me on an iffy property issue. He replied “Absoulutely! To your last dollar.”


Attorney is just there to claim my injury.It is free until you win. He is nothing to do with insurance decision


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Talk to a traffic attorney.


----------



## Whatsamatta U (3 mo ago)

I can't see if the other driver waved you on or not, but why the hell did he drive right into like that? Kinda looks like you were set up. Get an attorney. Maybe they can check the guy's record for other accidents and possible ins fraud.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Whatsamatta U said:


> I can't see if the other driver waved you on or not, but why the hell did he drive right into like that? Kinda looks like you were set up. Get an attorney. Maybe they can check the guy's record for other accidents and possible ins fraud.


thank you for your opinion. I feel the same, if you look at the guy, initially he was not moving and waiting until I cross the ongoing lane.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dayuuum! Looks to me like Mr Dreadlocks saw an opportunity to make some easy green and made the split decision to go for it. 🤑
You crossed over a double yellow to try and get around an obstacle caused by a commercial driver, so there is plenty to consider here, but Stevie Wonder would have seen your vehicle stopped and headlights glaring down the lane, so ya gotta wonder wtf homie was thinking when he decided to accelerate into your car. 💰


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Dayuuum! Looks to me like Mr Dreadlocks saw an opportunity to make some easy green and made the split decision to go for it. 🤑
> You crossed over a double yellow to try and get around an obstacle caused by a commercial driver, so there is plenty to consider here, but Stevie Wonder would have seen your vehicle stopped and headlights glaring down the lane, so ya gotta wonder wtf homie was thinking when he decided to accelerate into your car. 💰


Yes if the insurance thinks in the same way like you think, they will call this case as hard car insurance fraud. Which means that, A "drive down" is when a scammer tricks another driver into thinking it's safe to make a left or right turn, or to move then the scammer collides with them.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Nugrezo said:


> Yes if the insurance thinks in the same way like you think, they will call this case as hard car insurance fraud. Which means that, A "drive down" is when a scammer tricks another driver into thinking it's safe to make a left or right turn, or to move then the scammer collides with them.


This will be a big payday for your injury attorney! (And you)


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

That truck was illegally parked creating an obstruction. That truck driver is partially at fault if that is indeed the case here. That does not look like a loading zone.

However, you do not have the right of way. Oncoming traffic had the right of way, and you must wait for a clear lane to pass.

If I was the traffic cop, I would have ticketed the truck for illegal parking, and ticketed you for failure to yield to oncoming traffic and crossing a double yellow line.

Not what you want to hear… just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> Yes if the insurance thinks in the same way like you think, they will call this case as hard car insurance fraud. Which means that, A "drive down" is when a scammer tricks another driver into thinking it's safe to make a left or right turn, or to move then the scammer collides with them.


What the the police say when they arrived? Anyone ticketed?


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Toocutetofail said:


> This will be a big payday for your injury attorney! (And you)


I am not actually looking for payment for my injury. I am not even a person like those who look for easy money and built their life on bs. I am working hard and never accept those easy dollars if I have no effort. I just want them to repair my car free. I talked this to injury attorny because I am really injured after this hit!


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That truck was illegally parked creating an obstruction. That truck driver is partially at fault if that is indeed the case here. That does not look like a loading zone.
> 
> However, you do not have the right of way. Oncoming traffic had the right of way, and you must wait for a clear lane to pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> I am not actually looking for payment for my injury. I am not even a person like those who look for easy money and built their life on bs. I am working hard and never accept those easy dollars if I have no effort. I just want them to repair my car free. I talked this to injury attorny because I am really injured after this hit!


Nothing like contradiction. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Agree. If there is fault in this accident it is not only my fault, The other guy must prevent the accident. He even did not try to go on his way. He crossed to my lane and you can see this in the video


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> Agree. If there is fault in this accident it is not only my fault, The other guy must prevent the accident. He even did not try to go on his way. He crossed to my lane and you can see this in the video


You crossed into his lane, he did not cross into yours.

You could have passed the truck on the right side, could you not?

The fact that you chose to pass on the left into oncoming traffic when you could have passed on the right would make it your fault.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You crossed into his lane, he did not cross into yours.
> 
> You could have passed the truck on the right side, could you not?
> 
> The fact that you chose to pass on the left into oncoming traffic when you could have passed on the right would make it your fault.


yes he drove to my lane when he crashed his car’s tire on my lane. Look at video well in the end


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> Tell me about your opinion whose fault is it? Please write below if you think this is an insurance fraud.





Nugrezo said:


> yes he drove to my lane when he crashed his car’s tire on my lane. Look at video well in the end


You were clearly in HIS lane. YOU drove into ONCOMING traffic. You could have went around the truck on the RIGHT side and avoided this accident.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You were clearly in HIS lane. YOU drove into ONCOMING traffic. You could have went around the truck on the RIGHT side and avoided this accident.


please do not make more comment


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> please do not make more comment


LOL… 🤡


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The law assumes you will fight for every penny just to get the bare minimum. 
In this case you failed to yield, crossed a double line and blocked traffic. I think you are SOL. 
But regardless of what I or anyone else thinks talk to injury and traffic/property attorney and do as they suggest. If you are paying them heed their advice.
Any advice you get here is worth less than what you paid for it.
Next time you find a truck blocking traffic call a cop and wait.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I agree with SinTaxERROR on the allocation of fault.

Guys out to commit insurance fraud aren't going to do it with a head-on collision, and aren't going to do it with only a single occupant in the car.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nugrezo said:


> yes he drove to my lane when he crashed his car’s tire on my lane. Look at video well in the end


It was his lane.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Who got ticketed for what? Whose insurance is paying?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> Tell me about your opinion whose fault is it? Please write below if you think this is an insurance fraud.


WTF?!?!? It was clearly the other driver's fault, given that you were completely stationary when he drove into you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Sorry, the fault is clearly with the person who entered the oncoming traffic lane without waiting for a clear space.
> On the other hand IANAL and I am not LEO. their opinions may vary. I would not present that video to a judge.


Lol... you think that if there's a stationary car in your lane ahead that is completely stopped, then it's perfectly fine to drive straight into it!   

The double yellow line means that vehicles are not allowed to cross it, not that it's "all systems go" to head-on ram any vehicle that is over the line.  

If you ever come to the Bay Area and are thinking of driving, please give me advance warning!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok, fess up already, what did they ticket you for?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The fact that you chose to pass on the left into oncoming traffic when you could have passed on the right would make it your fault.


The OP is definitely guilty of crossing a double yellow line. There's no doubt about that at all. But, regarding the question of whether or not this was a causative factor in the accident, then in my opinion it's clearly no. A reasonable and proficient driver would be able to see that there was a car stopped in the lane ahead, regardless of the direction it was pointing in, and would not have accelerated hard into it.

When Bob Marley got out of the car, it was clear to see that he was totally surprised - he had not even seen the OP's car at all. He was most likely getting the beats going on his stereo or playing with his phone etc.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

elelegido said:


> The OP is definitely guilty of crossing a double yellow line. There's no doubt about that at all. But, regarding the question of whether or not this was a causative factor in the accident, then in my opinion it's clearly no. A reasonable and proficient driver would be able to see that there was a car stopped in the lane ahead, regardless of the direction it was pointing in, and would not have accelerated hard into it.
> 
> When Bob Marley got out of the car, it was clear to see that he was totally surprised - he had not even seen the OP's car at all. He was most likely getting the beats going on his stereo or playing with his phone etc.


The OP could have passed the obstructing truck on the right side and this whole thing would have been avoided.

The OP had no right to obstruct oncoming traffic even if at the time oncoming traffic was temporarily stopped.

That being said, I think all 3 vehicles are to blame to some degree.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If you blow up the video and watch it very closely, the other guy was never actually stopped. He was in motion before OP was fully crossed over the double yellow. He was going slow, but was definitely in motion. OP’s own fault he was hit.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Atavar said:


> It was his lane.


no he drove on me. He crossed to my lane


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

He drove on me and cross to my lane. If this wouls be a real accident he could just go his lane and crashed to my left side of the car. There is no way to crash my car like that


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Nugrezo said:


> He drove on me and cross to my lane. If this wouls be a real accident he could just go his lane and crashed to my left side of the car. There is no way to crash my car like that


he has the space but he drove on me. I aint no block anyone the way is clear open
View attachment 685388


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If you blow up the video and watch it very closely, the other guy was never actually stopped. He was in motion before OP was fully crossed over the double yellow. He was going slow, but was definitely in motion. OP’s own fault he was hit.


I never fully crossed the double solid yellow line . Look at the photos that I added. I am even not in the middle of the oncoming lane to block the way. He could go straight instead of driving on me.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

In Chicago this sort of parking/passing situation is frequent, when I was in NY it seemed much the same other than being denser traffic and everything running at a faster pace.

It doesn't matter the other driver was on the line, that's irrelevant to the collision. @Nugrezo not fully crossing the line doesn't matter either, Nugrezo was over the line in oncoming traffic.

Notice the scooter on the far left swinging around the accident at 2:10? How about how traffic detours itself after the accident and uses any available oncoming lane? All this is normal driving. @Nugrezo could not pass on the right any more than the truck could have parked there--there were already parked vehicles in that lane. The scooter could have passed on the right, but it's more dangerous than passing on the left (seriously).

@Nugrezo could have waited, but it did "appear" the other driver was waiting for him to get around the truck _as the two vehicles in front of him did _while the light was red (for the other driver)--that's normal. People work together because they get it, traffic sucks, time is money, you keep moving. Before the collision you can see a car changing into the more crowded far lane presumably to let vehicles around the truck, the same as all those other vehicles did after the collision.

Chances are if they performed a blood screen on the other driver it came back as positive for drugs. The other driver probably knew he was distracted and loafing off, knew the other cars in the lane next to him were moving, saw the green light and hit the gas to close the gap without even knowing what was going on in front of him.

In my humble opinion the issue is Nugrezo was "too safe" and didn't tail the other two vehicles closely--waiting got him, sad to say.

Aside from my opinions it's hard to guess at the outcome without 1,) knowing if there was a tox screen and 2.) knowing if the other driver was even legal to drive. I wish you the best Nugrezo, I'm pulling for you.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> I never fully crossed the double solid yellow line . Look at the photos that I added. I am even not in the middle of the oncoming lane to block the way. He could go straight instead of driving on me.


Who’s video is this? What you are saying contradicts the video. Which vehicle is yours in the pics?


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Who’s video is this? What you are saying contradicts the video. Which vehicle is yours in the pics?


The record from my dash cam. SUV car is mine. I attempted to cross double solid line based on the oncoming car’s driver behaviour. He could have gone from gis lane straight but he chose to drove on me


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> The record from my dash cam. SUV car is mine. I attempted to cross double solid line based on the oncoming car’s driver behaviour. He could have gone from gis lane straight but he chose to drove on me


You crossed the double line. You were in his lane. You could have gone around the truck on the right side safely. Your suv is clearly far over the double yellow. You are the one at fault.


----------



## GooberRatedX (May 29, 2016)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> Tell me about your opinion whose fault is it? Please write below if you think this is an insurance fraud.


100% it was either Cyniize wyman or a scammer looking for insurance payout. 


Dood was stopped and full on tore ass into you hard enough to what looks like deploy airbags.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

When it comes to accident, it always the one is at fault who fail to stop to prevent accident and hit.
You did clearly stopped but the other driver didn't while he had time to react to avoid the accident. So the fault is his.
Did you show the police this video footage? Police note are very important when insurance company make decision. Both insurance companies will argue and fight themselves and his insurance company would not pay you and your insurance company wouldn't pay him either. Both insurance companies will just only pay to their insurers to fix cars which is under their policies.
Remember Notes from police will play very important role in any incident. You will need to get a copy of their note and should decide what to do next. 
You just violated of crossing double yellow line and failure to wait for clear way. Those will be tickets for you. But for the accident at fault, it was clearly on other driver. That could be how police would decide.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

1) You are at least partially at fault because you illegally crossed over into oncoming traffic.
2) You are way out of bounds trying to claim insurance fraud.
3) The oncoming driver who had the legal right of way did have a responsibility to "proceed only when safe" and shares in the blame.
4) The oncoming driver was most likely distracted once he/she started moving.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You crossed the double line. You were in his lane. You could have gone around the truck on the right side safely. Your suv is clearly far over the double yellow. You are the one at fault.


How can you pass from the left of truck. Left of truck is oncoming lane and you can not pass if it is not clear. There is no room to cross truck from the right lane. Right lane is full of parked car! I think you did not get iy.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

GooberRatedX said:


> 100% it was either Cyniize wyman or a scammer looking for insurance payout.
> 
> 
> Dood was stopped and full on tore ass into you hard enough to what looks like deploy airbags.


I agree. He intentionally ceashed my car for insurance benefit.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> How can you pass from the left of truck. Left of truck is oncoming lane and you can not pass if it is not clear. There is no room to cross truck from the right lane. Right lane is full of parked car! I think you did not get iy.


You attempted to pass the truck on the left. You crossed the double yellow line which is clearly seen in both the video and the pics… you got hit by oncoming traffic… that car was never stopped, he was always in motion albeit going slow at first. What do you not understand…?


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You attempted to pass the truck on the left. You crossed the double yellow line which is clearly seen in both the video and the pics… you got hit by oncoming traffic… that car was never stopped, he was always in motion albeit going slow at first. What do you not understand…?


bro you gave a syntax error so pls that is enough


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> bro you gave a syntax error so pls that is enough


Your comedy routine is about as good as your driving…


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nugrezo said:


> bro you gave a syntax error so pls that is enough


To be fair, you did post a crash video and asked people on a public forum for their opinions. Some are going to be opinions you like, and others are going to be opinions you don't like. You and SinTaxError don't agree with each others' opinions, but you don't have to.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> 1) You are at least partially at fault because you illegally crossed over into oncoming traffic.
> 2) You are way out of bounds trying to claim insurance fraud.
> 3) The oncoming driver who had the legal right of way did have a responsibility to "proceed only when safe" and shares in the blame.
> 4) The oncoming driver was most likely distracted once he/she started moving.


Right; if a car driving ahead of me illegally stops in a "No stopping any time" zone and blocks the road, the driver is guilty of an infraction. However, that would not mean that I am entitled to ram the back of his car with mine. His infraction would not absolve me of the responsibility to look where I was going and react appropriately to changing road circumstances.

In the OP's case, the crossing of the double yellow line was independent of the oncoming driver not paying attention and driving into his stopped car - crossing the line was not causative of the collision.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Who are the clowns here who keep saying he should've passed on the right? Watch the freaking video. There's a parked truck and a steel column preventing "cars" to go through. The damn video is in HD, ya toothless one eyed blind bats.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> Who are the clowns here who keep saying he should've passed on the right?


Each post carries the name of the poster immediately above the post. Thus, if you want to know who wrote a post, simply look in the shaded area above it.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Each post carries the name of the poster immediately above the post. Thus, if you want to know who wrote a post, simply look in the shaded area above it.


Haven't you figured out yet that I can't read?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Who are the clowns here who keep saying he should've passed on the right? Watch the freaking video. There's a parked truck and a steel column preventing "cars" to go through. The damn video is in HD, ya toothless one eyed blind bats.


A column by the truck, but there is tons of space between each column to fit thru…


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A column by the truck, but there is tons of space between each column to fit thru…


Bro you not looking clear. Right of truck is blocked. There is a car parked. No way to pass. If you think that there is a bunch of space why oncoming lNe driver did not share the lane or did not try to stop and prevent accident!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You crossed a double-yellow line. You lose.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> Bro you not looking clear. Right of truck is blocked. There is a car parked. No way to pass. If you think that there is a bunch of space why oncoming lNe driver did not share the lane or did not try to stop and prevent accident!


What does the oncoming car have to do with the right side of the truck? Do you know right from left? The oncoming car was never stopped, He was in motion when you cut into his lane. It is your fault. Stop contradicting what is plainly clear on that video. There is no way out. You were in his lane.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A column by the truck, but there is tons of space between each column to fit thru…


Stop watching YouTube videos in 420p on your Boost Mobile phone. Use your head, batty, and think. If there were sufficient space to pass on the right, then why didn't the cars ahead of Nugrezo pass on the right??? Dddddduuurrrrrrrrrrr..........


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A column by the truck, but there is tons of space between each column to fit thru…


What??? There are tons of space between "each column"??? Sure genius, until there's a freaking parked pick up truck near one of those columns. Ddddddduuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Stop watching YouTube videos in 420p on your Boost Mobile phone. Use your head, batty, and think. If there were sufficient space to pass on the right, then why didn't the cars ahead of Nugrezo pass on the right??? Dddddduuurrrrrrrrrrr..........


The car in front of him followed the other car that went around the truck. No oncoming traffic until OP pulled into oncoming traffic by crossing double yellow. If you look way back at the front of the truck you will see the car that hit OP was never stopped… he was in motion entire time.

As far as the right side, space was tight but could easily fit thru. If you do not think so, get your depth perception checked. I pass thru right spots like that all day long.

Stop acting like a 4 year old child. Boost Mobile is what you obviously use if you cannot see the video clearly.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> What??? There are tons of space between "each column"??? Sure genius, until there's a freaking parked pick up truck near one of those columns. Ddddddduuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............


LOL look at you getting all angry and upset over this… this is hysterical… what’s next? 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

If it's any consolation to the OP I would have did the exact same thing you did, and to the people who keep saying he could have passed to the right, I don't know what video you're watching why do you even bother to comment post if you're not going to watch the video, I have watched the video at least 10 times on a 40 inch monitor with the video and full screen,

Here are my comments, 
driver A is the OP , 
driver B is the other driver coming head on, 

Driver A sees a truck clearly blocking the lane, cannot pass on right it is clearly blocked also, driver A can clearly see two cars in opposite lane merging to the right to make room for cars that are going to come around the truck, driver B can clearly see these cars merging to the right, driver B stops momentarily, driver A sees the Driver B is stopped and DRIVER A moves over slightly to his left into the opposing lane, driver B is still stopped, driver A is still stoped, both drivers A and B proceeds to go

(but driver B does appear to accelerate a fraction of a second after driver A)

Driver A did come to a second stop driver B did not he continued,

driver B continues to move forward and appears to actually move his car to the left to purposely hit driver A head on, if you look at the video very carefully if driver B had continued in a straight line he would not have exactly hit driver A's car head on, the left side of driver B's car would have hit the middle part of driver A's car it would not have been hit center head on, you can clearly see driver B's car riding the yellow line right before impact, it looks as though he intentionally steered into driver A.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

@colamacy … You must be a sock account to… just haven’t been banned yet… tick tock, tick tock, tick tock


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> If it's any consolation to the OP I would have did the exact same thing you did, and to the people who keep saying he could have passed to the right, I don't know what video you're watching why do you even bother to comment post if you're not going to watch the video, I have watched the video at least 10 times on a 40 inch monitor with the video and full screen,
> 
> Here are my comments,
> driver A is the OP ,
> ...


OP’s car was slightly to the left??? LOL The whole front of his car was over double yellow… put your glasses on


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The car in front of him followed the other car that went around the truck. No oncoming traffic until OP pulled into oncoming traffic by crossing double yellow. If you look way back at the front of the truck you will see the car that hit OP was never stopped… he was in motion entire time.
> 
> As far as the right side, space was tight but could easily fit thru. If you do not think so, get your depth perception checked. I pass thru right spots like that all day long.
> 
> Stop acting like a 4 year old child. Boost Mobile is what you obviously use if you cannot see the video clearly.


Stay on topic, batty. At least two cars ahead of him passed on the left. Zero cars passed on the right. Looking at the video, reasonable person with 20/20 vision (this isn't you, batty) should come to the conclusion there isn't enough space to pass on the right. This is how a juror, judge, and insurance agents will approach this specific matter.

You on the other hand: Trust me when I say there was enough room to pass on the right watching the video on my Boost Mobile phone.

Be quiet and go away.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> If it's any consolation to the OP I would have did the exact same thing you did, and to the people who keep saying he could have passed to the right, I don't know what video you're watching why do you even bother to comment post if you're not going to watch the video, I have watched the video at least 10 times on a 40 inch monitor with the video and full screen,
> 
> Here are my comments,
> driver A is the OP ,
> ...


If you can’t fit thru that tight space on the right you should not be driving. I’ve seen one way streets with tighter space than that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> ou will see the car that hit OP was never stopped


he was not in motion he stopped.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Stay on topic, batty. At least two cars ahead of him passed on the left. Zero cars passed on the right. Looking at the video, reasonable person with 20/20 vision (this isn't you, batty) should come to the conclusion there isn't enough space to pass on the right. This is how a juror, judge, and insurance agents will approach this specific matter.
> 
> You on the other hand: Trust me when I say there was enough room to pass on the right watching the video on my Boost Mobile phone.
> 
> Be quiet and go away.


iPhone b|itch… tick tock tick tock tick tock…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> he was not in motion he stopped.


The other car was NOT stopped. Pay close attention.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> What does the oncoming car have to do with the right side of the truck? Do you know right from left? The oncoming car was never stopped, He was in motion when you cut into his lane. It is your fault. Stop contradicting what is plainly clear on that video. There is no way out. You were in his lane.


You are not getting.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

is no room on the right


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks like that


SinTaxERROR said:


> iPhone b|itch… tick tock tick tock tick tock…


You know I've exposed your wonky mind. Go lick your wounds and finish up watching The Golden Girls on your iPhone 4.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> You are not getting.


Tell it to a judge. Good luck.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The other car was NOT stopped. Pay close attention.


he was not in motion he was stopped. You can see the cars on the far right moving. They were in motion


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> is no room on the right
> View attachment 685426
> 
> View attachment 685425
> ...


I don’t need screenshots, I’ve watched the video. Let him tell his story to a judge. When they watch the video, he will lose regardless. He should have waited for a clear lane. It’s OP’s fault.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Tell it to a judge. Good luck.





colamacy said:


> Stop watching YouTube videos in 420p on your Boost Mobile phone. Use your head, batty, and think. If there were sufficient space to pass on the right, then why didn't the cars ahead of Nugrezo pass on the right??? Dddddduuurrrrrrrrrrr..........


Correct this video is HD and you need to watch it in big screen


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

There are so many idiots in this world...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> he was not in motion he was stopped. You can see the cars on the far right moving. They were in motion


Like I stated… tell your story to a judge. You will be ruled against because you failed to yield to oncoming traffic and crossed a double yellow line.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I don’t need screenshots, I’ve watched the video. Let him tell his story to a judge. When they watch the video, he will lose regardless. He should have waited for a clear lane. It’s OP’s fault.


I never said I am not guilty. This is the point you not getting it. This is NY and you may see all the time this situation. Double parked truck unloading infront of you. You may share the road with oncoming lane but he did not do that he prefer to hit me. I even stopped and did not move. He drove towards me


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> There are so many idiots in this world...


You are not exempt. Welcome aboard. You are the newly elected leader of the pack.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> Tell me about your opinion whose fault is it? Please write below if you think this is an insurance fraud.


you are 100% at fault.
1) crossing a double yellow line
2) driving and stopping in the oncoming lane


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> I never said I am not guilty. This is the point you not getting it. This is NY and you may see all the time this situation. Double parked truck unloading infront of you. You may share the road with oncoming lane but he did not do that he prefer to hit me. I even stopped and did not move. He drove towards me


Good luck. 🤡


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

car is stopped and acceleraed and moved left on to line


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Ribak said:


> you are 100% at fault.
> 1) crossing a double yellow line
> 2) driving and stopping in the oncoming lane


ok


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Good luck. 🤡


oh yes


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


painfreepc said:


> car is stopped and acceleraed and moved left on to line


The oncoming car is NOT stopped. He was in motion.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> .
> 
> The oncoming car is NOT stopped. He was in motion.


ok.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> .
> 
> The oncoming car is NOT stopped. He was in motion.


so the video is a lie or you are blind,
and Drive B still has room on his Right but moved left on to yellow line.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Nugrezo said:


> ok


Thank you for admitting fault. On the bright side, Nas is coming to town on Feb 24. Get the tickets for MSG now.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Ribak said:


> Thank you for admitting fault. On the bright side, Nas is coming to town on Feb 24. Get the tickets for MSG now.


ok sure


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> so the video is a lie or you are blind,
> and Drive B still has room on his Right but moved left on to yellow line.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> so the video is a lie or you are blind,
> and Drive B still has room on his Right but moved left on to yellow line.


I never disputed that. Pay attention!! The only question here that is unanswered is why the oncoming car sped up. OP was undoubtedly in oncoming traffic lane. If he was not there, he would have never been hit.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are not exempt. Welcome aboard. You are the newly elected leader of the pack.


Only if you move the goal post like you've been attempting to do. Pass on the right....what a clown.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


>


Ok, I still see you crossed over double yellow.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never disputed that. Pay attention!! The only question here that is unanswered is why the oncoming car sped up. OP was undoubtedly in oncoming traffic lane*. If he was not there, he would have never been hit.*


Perfectly stated.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never disputed that. Pay attention!! The only question here that is unanswered is why the oncoming car sped up. OP was undoubtedly in oncoming traffic lane. If he was not there, he would have never been hit.


I would never hit him if he was stopped or he go from the right, He hit me intentionally


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Saw the video and skimmed through some comments. Who got the ticket?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Only if you move the goal post like you've been attempting to do. Pass on the right....what a clown.


Yawn. You’re boring me 🤡🤡🤡. I think you need to take your meds for your OCD. 🥳


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Ok, I still see you crossed over double yellow.


perfect then you do not have problem on your eyes


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yawn. You’re boring me 🤡🤡🤡. I think you need to take your meds for your OCD. 🥳


i bet you kind of like that bob Morley who hit my car. I smell it so I think you can just stop commenting here


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Saw the video and skimmed through some comments. Who got the ticket?


none got ticket here


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Stop acting like a 4 year old child.





SinTaxERROR said:


> LOL look at you getting all angry and upset over this… this is hysterical… what’s next? 🤡🤡🤡


Moments later yet another hypocrite is exposed.



SinTaxERROR said:


> iPhone b|itch…


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never disputed that. Pay attention!! The only question here that is unanswered is why the oncoming car sped up. OP was undoubtedly in oncoming traffic lane. If he was not there, he would have never been hit.


undoubtedly .... OMG.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I never disputed that. Pay attention!! The only question here that is unanswered is why the oncoming car sped up. OP was undoubtedly in oncoming traffic lane. If he was not there, he would have never been hit.


Using the same, short sighted logic:

If he had paid attention he would not have sped up and hit another car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

All new members Delight in the Clowns of rideshare drivers, I love this thread, I pray to God a few of these commenters on this trend are never a juror in a case that I'm involved,

Can clearly be seen in this video that driver B purposely moved over more to his left to hit driver A head on, you can even see in driver's A video that there is lots of room still left on his right side of driver B, but driver B chose to move over to the left and actually ride or cross the line himself to hit the driver A head on driver A is not fully blocking that lane, driver B was either intoxicated or somehow distracted.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Moments later yet another hypocrite is exposed.


I’m not a hypocrite… yet you have offered nothing productive to this thread. Nothing. Now hurry and take your meds before you heads explodes all over your screen.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

colamacy said:


> Using the same, short sighted logic:
> 
> If he had paid attention he would not have sped up and hit another car.





painfreepc said:


> If it's any consolation to the OP I would have did the exact same thing you did, and to the people who keep saying he could have passed to the right, I don't know what video you're watching why do you even bother to comment post if you're not going to watch the video, I have watched the video at least 10 times on a 40 inch monitor with the video and full screen,
> 
> Here are my comments,
> driver A is the OP ,
> ...


this is what I am trying to explain. Thank you for the comment.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> All new members Delight in the Clowns of rideshare drivers, I love this thread, I pray to God a few of these commenters on this trend are never a juror in a case that I'm involved,
> 
> Can clearly be seen in this video that driver B purposely moved over more to his left to hit driver A head on, you can even see in driver's A video that there is lots of room still left on his right side of driver B but he chose to move over to the left and actually ride or cross the line himself to hit the driver A head on driver A is not fully blocking that lane, driver B was either intoxicated or somehow distracted.


No one ever disputed that the other driver sped up or moved towards the left. Pay attention.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Nugrezo said:


> none got ticket here


Gun to my head I would say it was the other drivers fault as it clearly shows he deliberately hit you. If I got hit I would have went Rambo on that clown.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @colamacy … You must be a sock account to… just haven’t been banned yet… tick tock, tick tock, tick tock


whenever I saID you give syntax error, I was right and still I am


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Gun to my head I would say it was the other drivers fault as it clearly shows he deliberately hit you. If I got hit I would have went Rambo on that clown.


hahah funny


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nugrezo said:


> this is what I am trying to explain. Thank you for the comment.


Give me the direct link to YouTube video… I want to see what my friend in law enforcement says. He’s been dealing with all kinds of accidents for last 15 years.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’m not a hypocrite… yet you have offered nothing productive to this thread. Nothing. Now hurry and take your meds before you heads explodes all over your screen.


Your own words condemn you, hypocrite and your vision has betrayed your age, ya old bat.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Your own words condemn you, hypocrite and your vision has betrayed your age, ya old bat.


Take your meds!!!! Try as you will, you will never provoke me into saying something stupid that will get me banned… 🤡🥳


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Your own words condemn you, hypocrite and your vision has betrayed your age, ya old bat.


Go wash your dirty sock… smells like shit… perhaps you wash your nasty dirty ass with it before wearing it…


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Nugrezo said:


> this is what I am trying to explain. Thank you for the comment.


Stop trying to convince her. She means nothing to you and probably to everyone else. Now calling her out on her donkey sh***t she's been eating and been trying to feed you is another thing...


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Take your meds!!!! Try as you will, you will never provoke me into saying something stupid that will get me banned… 🤡🥳





SinTaxERROR said:


> Go wash your dirty sock… smells like shit… perhaps you wash your nasty dirty ass with it before wearing it…


Remember, he should have passed on the right. LMAO!!!


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Give me the direct link to YouTube video… I want to see what my friend in law enforcement says. He’s been dealing with all kinds of accidents for last 15 years.


They are all youtube videos so you can get the link once you hit the video.


SinTaxERROR said:


> Give me the direct link to YouTube video… I want to see what my friend in law enforcement says. He’s been dealing with all kinds of accidents for last 15 years.


you do not need a link. Videos are linked to youtube here


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

colamacy said:


> Remember, he should have passed on the right. LMAO!!!


yeah I could run over the trucks like superhero


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> Tell me about your opinion whose fault is it? Please write below if you think this is an insurance fraud.


watch the video below. Taken after the accident. Look at the angle of the oncoming car and the room on the right. 
IMG 4503 2


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Nugrezo said:


> yeah I could run over the trucks like superhero


That female who's been trying to give you a hard time is from New Jersey. Aren't you from NY? Looks like her motivation with you is due to penis envy. LMAO!!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


Nugrezo said:


> yeah I could run over the trucks like superhero


We see how passing on the left worked out for you…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> That female who's been trying to give you a hard time is from New Jersey. Aren't you from NY? Looks like her motivation with you is due to penis envy. LMAO!!!


Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock…


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> .
> 
> We see how passing on the left worked out for you…


great so that proves that you are not blind


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

colamacy said:


> That female who's been trying to give you a hard time is from New Jersey. Aren't you from NY? Looks like her motivation with you is due to penis envy. LMAO!!!


Call me whatever you like… however, you seem way to infatuated with me…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Driver A maybe totally be at fault, but I see driver B coming to a stop accelerating about a second after driver A and clearly moving to the left to drive straight into oncoming headlights, driver B doesn't even look like he even tried to stop or even turn the wheel that to me looks like a driver who is fatigued or is under the influence.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Take your meds!!!! Try as you will, you will never provoke me into saying something stupid that will get me banned… 🤡🥳


Permanent banishment here generally results from a pattern of bad behavior and an accumulation of warnings rather than from a single post or tirade. The best predictor for permanent banishment is a person's post-to-like ratio. People with a positive post-to-like ratio are banned at a far lower rate than people with a negative post-to-like ratio.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You were left of the center line facing oncoming traffic. It was not your lane.


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> clearly moving to the left to drive straight into oncoming headlights


Although I can’t figure out how he drove to the left without striking the truck, this crash was intentional since he didn’t even try to brake


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i like how unloader comes back to truck and works like it's business as normal
and what is driver looking for in car and looks back, "is the police here yet, got to hide the sh*t"


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

GrdyUBLT said:


> this crash was intentional since he didn’t even try to brake


I wonder if he may have simply been blinded and disoriented by OP's headlights. Car lights nowadays are so much brighter and more sharply focused than they used to be. It's OK when cars going in opposite directions maintain their lanes and are on the same planes, but all it takes is for one to be angled a little, or on a bit of an incline, and bingo, your retinas are being fried.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grand Lake said:


> I wonder if he may have simply been blinded and disoriented by OP's headlights. Car lights nowadays are so much brighter and more sharply focused than they used to be. It's OK when cars going in opposite directions maintain their lanes and are on the same planes, but all it takes is for one to be angled a little, or on a bit of an incline, and bingo, your retinas are being fried.


so on the street you run right into a car making a left turn because you are blinded, ok.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Ok, I still see you crossed over double yellow.


With due respect, if you are talking about Right Of Way, of course, you are 100% right.
When it comes to accident, when there are no footage proof, Driver with Right of Way always is at upper hand and when there is no witness, he always win.
But this is not the case, there was a video footage. Doesn't matter who has Right of Way, Every driver should and will have to react accordingly to avoid Accident. This is the fundamental Rule. Failure to avoid Accident is a violation and that driver is judged at fault expect when there is no time to react.
You can ask yourself some question though. Why other driver did not try to stop? Didn't he have time to react to avoid?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


Wildgoose said:


> With due respect, if you are talking about Right Of Way, of course, you are 100% right.
> When it comes to accident, when there are no footage proof, Driver with Right of Way always is at upper hand and when there is no witness, he always win.
> But this is not the case, there was a video footage. Doesn't matter who has Right of Way, Every driver should and will have to react accordingly to avoid Accident. This is the fundamental Rule. Failure to avoid Accident is a violation and that driver is judged at fault expect when there is no time to react.
> You can ask yourself some question though. Why other driver did not try to stop? Didn't he have time to react to avoid?


We were never told what the other driver stated as to why he sped up or did not stop.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> With due respect, if you are talking about Right Of Way, of course, you are 100% right.
> When it comes to accident, when there are no footage proof, Driver with Right of Way always is at upper hand and when there is no witness, he always win.
> But this is not the case, there was a video footage. Doesn't matter who has Right of Way, Every driver should and will have to react accordingly to avoid Accident. This is the fundamental Rule. Failure to avoid Accident is a violation and that driver is judged at fault expect when there is no time to react.
> You can ask yourself some question though. Why other driver did not try to stop? Didn't he have time to react to avoid?


If you look at the video after the accident all the other cars still managed to make their way without getting into a head-on collision, amazing.

This trend kind of reminds me of the one I was in about the adding a 65 mph speed limits to newer cars in the future, as I was saying in that trend how's that going to work for merging onto a freeway long ramp if you can't go faster than 65 mph in everyday life getting on to a long ramp on the freeway we have to speed up to merge in the traffic are the other cars have to slow down and let you in otherwise you'll be parked there at the on-ramp trying to get on the freeway, but everybody kept quoting what the DMV rule book, a few of the rules in that DMV book don't apply in real life, here in this video we have proof that this guy purposely ran head on into a car or he was either under the influence stoned are fatigued his eyes fixed on the headlights and he actually moved left onto the yellow line indicating that he was locked onto the headlights,
And if you look carefully at the video the driver actually does stop even if it's only for a second or two and then proceeds to move forward and ran head on into a car he saw that car you can clearly see that.


----------



## Mohuff (Oct 22, 2017)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> ...


The other car was never stopped. Either they got pissed of you were trying to come through, or they were on a cell phone.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> If you look at the video after the accident all the other cars still managed to make their way without getting into a head-on collision, amazing.
> 
> This trend kind of reminds me of the one I was in about the adding a 65 mph speed limits to newer cars in the future, as I was saying in that trend how's that going to work for merging onto a freeway long ramp if you can't go faster than 65 mph in everyday life getting on to a long ramp on the freeway we have to speed up to merge in the traffic are the other cars have to slow down and let you in otherwise you'll be parked there at the on-ramp trying to get on the freeway, but everybody kept quoting what the DMV rule book, a few of the rules in that DMV book don't apply in real life, here in this video we have proof that this guy purposely ran head on into a car or he was either under the influence stoned are fatigued his eyes fixed on the headlights and he actually moved left onto the yellow line indicating that he was locked onto the headlights,
> And if you look carefully at the video the driver actually does stop even if it's only for a second or two and then proceeds to move forward and ran head on into a car he saw that car you can clearly see that.


OK then, rules be damned. Let’s look at it from a tactical viewpoint.
If everyone is limited to 65mph it’s not a problem. The goal is to be moving at the same speed as the traffic you are merging in to. Going faster than the traffic you are merging with creates a hazard.
I wouldn’t even mind speed cameras if they were universally enforced. I don’t mind speed limits. I just don’t want to be 5mph slower than the next guy.
It is the speeders and the abnormally slow drivers that are causing the problem. Not the law abiding drivers. The dangerous part is actually not the speed but the closing rate. If everyone drove the same speed there would be far fewer problems. You could safely merge in to 1.5 car lengths of space if everyone was traveling the same speed. 
Race cars often bump each other at 150mph but because they are both going 150mph the damage is just a dent and the race goes on. If one was going 150 and the other 75 someone would die.
Please start following the rules and stop being a traffic hazard.
IMHO there should be freeway lane speed limits. Right lane should be minimum 45 maximum 55, center lane 55-65, left lane 75-90 With vehicle inspections and license restrictions for faster lanes. Noob drivers limited to right lane only. Special testing for left lane. No passing on the right.
Jaguar did some testing that illustrates this in Europe for their interactive adaptive cruise control that communicates between cars. Large groups of cars could safely convoy at 95mph 3 feet apart. If something happened and a driver had to brake or there was a mechanical failure all the cars behind would as a group be notified and instantly adjust and maintained the 3 foot spacing. No accordion effect. Even in a panic stop for a deer or something. Of course all the cars had to be using the same system.
Of course the big problem is you could no longer drive like a bully so you would hate it.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Unfortunately it's your fault 1000000%. The law says you have to wait for a clear opening. Your insurance going way up sadly. The law says you have to wait. Why did you go anyways? It looks clear as day your at fault dude


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Nugrezo said:


> I am not actually looking for payment for my injury. I am not even a person like those who look for easy money and built their life on bs. I am working hard and never accept those easy dollars if I have no effort. I just want them to repair my car free. I talked this to injury attorny because I am really injured after this hit!


Payment? Dude it was your fault. You went into incoming traffic. Your not getting a dime unless it's your own insurance covering medical


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

That also looked like the most ghetto city ever. I would never drive there ugh. I better count my lucky stars I'm in the west coast


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That truck was illegally parked creating an obstruction. That truck driver is partially at fault if that is indeed the case here. That does not look like a loading zone.
> 
> However, you do not have the right of way. Oncoming traffic had the right of way, and you must wait for a clear lane to pass.
> 
> ...


Exactly right. He crossed a double line. No judge or traffic court in the world will rule in favor of this idiot. I can't believe OP thinks this is ok. We have scary drivers out there for rideshare. This is very scary the more I look that OP would think to drive into oncoming traffic. Just wow. Maybe try another career?


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Nugrezo said:


> I am not actually looking for payment for my injury. I am not even a person like those who look for easy money and built their life on bs. I am working hard and never accept those easy dollars if I have no effort. I just want them to repair my car free. I talked this to injury attorny because I am really injured after this hit!


IT WAS YOUR FAULT


----------



## Tofu the Great (May 28, 2018)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40 My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me. Tell me about your opinion whose fault is it? Please write below if you think this is an insurance fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch another video from a different angle. Taken after the accident. IMG 4503 2


 You crossed a double-solid yellow line. You are at fault. You can't just drive on the wrong side of the road because your side is blocked. That is not acceptable behavior. You should not have a license...


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow. 8 pages of posts and nobody (that I saw, I skimmed through it all) asked the most important question. 

What *STATE* did this occur in? According to the geocode at the bottom of the screen, it was in Queens, NY. New York is a NO-FAULT INSURANCE state!!!! That means it doesn't matter who was at fault! YOUR insurance pays for YOUR damages! End of story!!!!!!!

Nevertheless, there's still the criminal fault here. The cops will decide that and issue any citations or take any action they feel is appropriate. DID the police issue any tickets? Did @Nugrezo get a ticket at the scene or later?

Having said all that, here's my read on the fault here. But, IANAL or a LEO. Just speaking from years of observations and experience. EVERYONE is at fault to some degree. 

FIrst, the driver of the truck is at fault for parking illegally and disrupting traffic flow, resulting in an accident. 

Second, @Nugrezo is at fault for crossing the double yellow line. If any part of your vehicle crossed the line, you bear responsibility for it. However, that's mitigated by the actions of the truck driver and that you came to a full stop well before the accident. It doesn't relieve you of responsibility for crossing the double yellow line in the first place. Further, it doesn't matter that you didn't "_entirely" _cross the double yellow with your car. The moment you broached the plane of the center line, you were in the wrong. You do have mitigating circumstanced going for you though. 

Finally, the driver of the other car is also at fault. He accelerated into @Nugrezo 's car from a near stop. It's clear from the video that he had plenty of opportunity to avoid the accident. He had a responsibility to use care while driving and to avoid the accident, if possible. A reasonable person would look at this video and conclude that he wasn't paying the proper attention to his driving, whatever he was doing. Who accelerates into the headlights of a vehicle directly in front of them?

Were it to go to any kind of trial, or if it were in a shared-fault state, or a "most at fault" state, there would be further wrangling over who was moving first or stopped, or how fast, etc. But, ultimately, in my humble layman's opinion, everyone would bear some fault for all this, including the truck driver. 

But since it's a no-fault insurance state, that's completely off the table. Everyone's insurance pays for their own client's damages.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Wow. 8 pages of posts and nobody (that I saw, I skimmed through it all) asked the most important question.
> 
> What *STATE* did this occur in? According to the geocode at the bottom of the screen, it was in Queens, NY. New York is a NO-FAULT INSURANCE state!!!! That means it doesn't matter who was at fault! YOUR insurance pays for YOUR damages! End of story!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Chocoholic said:


> Wow. 8 pages of posts and nobody (that I saw, I skimmed through it all) asked the most important question.
> 
> What *STATE* did this occur in? According to the geocode at the bottom of the screen, it was in Queens, NY. New York is a NO-FAULT INSURANCE state!!!! That means it doesn't matter who was at fault! YOUR insurance pays for YOUR damages! End of story!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You can look it up, but I believe “no fault” has to do with bodily injury part of the claim only and not vehicle damage. Payment of damages are the responsibility of the at-fault driver, payment of medical expenses are the responsibility of the injured parties insurance. 
It is key for the OP to get some of the responsibility for the wreck assigned to the other driver, it may be the difference between his insurance going up a lot, a little or not at all.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

forqalso said:


> You can look it up, but I believe “no fault” has to do with bodily injury part of the claim only and not vehicle damage. Payment of damages are the responsibility of the at-fault driver, payment of medical expenses are the responsibility of the injured parties insurance.
> It is key for the OP to get some of the responsibility for the wreck assigned to the other driver, it may be the difference between his insurance going up a lot, a little or not at all.


Interesting! I learned something new. I wasn't aware of that aspect. When I lived back in Michigan, it also applied to collision. In Michigan, the current law says

"_No-fault will pay up to $1 million for damage your car does in Michigan to other people’s property, such as buildings and fences. It will also pay for damage your car does to another person’s properly parked vehicle. It does not pay for any other damage to cars. _"

So, in a car accident in Michigan, your own insurance paid for your car and their insurance for their car. Clearly laws vary from state to state. I tried to check NY law on this, but couldn't find a definitive answer. Check your state laws for exactly how it applies.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Chocoholic said:


> Wow. 8 pages of posts and nobody (that I saw, I skimmed through it all) asked the most important question.
> 
> What *STATE* did this occur in? According to the geocode at the bottom of the screen, it was in Queens, NY. New York is a NO-FAULT INSURANCE state!!!! That means it doesn't matter who was at fault! YOUR insurance pays for YOUR damages! End of story!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


what do you mean no fault state. I do not have full coverage so the insurance will not pay for my damages in case of my fault. There is nothing **** that no fault state


----------



## debalzac (Aug 8, 2015)

How come the other driver didn't see you? You even stopped for like 4 seconds and he came straight to you. He was definitely distracted. Your insurance will decide


----------



## DeepSeaBlue (Jan 21, 2019)

Unfortunately for OP:
1. Crossed double yellow line
2. Did not have the right-of-way
3. Improper passing (conditions were not clear for overtaking)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Did he ever say who was ticketed for what? I didn’t see it.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> ...


Vehicle crossed a double line into oncoming traffic. Approaching vehicle should have slowed down but the vehicle with the camera was 100% at fault. The oncoming may have been looking at phone. The Parked truck just blocked the lane. Having 4way flashers does not excuse you.
I don't think insurance fraud has any part in this.
Where the hell was this quagmire of bridges and overhead structures? What a nightmare.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Toocutetofail said:


> I hope your awesome dash cam saves your bacon! It clearly indicates you had stopped in the opposite lane


OP was in the opposite lane. That doesn’t sound very good.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Well I've made a decision based on what I read in this trend and a few other trends, so I guess next time someone is obstructing my right-of-way especially if I have a green light I'm just going to go ahead gun engine and run into them so I can collect some money,

Oh my God my back my back sue sue, my middle name is going to become Sue..lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Well I've made a decision based on what I read in this trend and a few other trends, so I guess next time someone is obstructing my right-of-way especially if I have a green light I'm just going to go ahead gun engine and run into them so I can collect some money,
> 
> Oh my God my back my back sue sue, my middle name is going to become Sue..lol


You are making an assumption about the other vehicle. We never were told the other guys side of the story by the OP. OP has conveniently left that out even tho I have mentioned it at least once before.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Two screenshots, one from the Cars momentary stop, and one screenshot just before the moment of impact if those two car positions don't look weird hey I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There is something that no one has mentioned.

It's called "THE LAST CLEAR CHANCE DOCTRINE"

It means that if the other driver had a chance to avoid the accident and did not then the accident is his/her fault. It looke like this accident is exactly what this doctrine was written for and the OP would not be responsible. 

You can look the specific law up in your state, but here is some information on, 'THE LAST CLEAR CHANCE DOCTRINE" written by an attorney in easy to understand English:









What is the "Last Clear Chance" Rule in Personal Injury Law?


The way the last clear chance rule works is if a plaintiff is negligent and partially caused an accident, the plaintiff can still get compensation for his or her injuries if the other driver (the defendant) could have avoided the accident by being reasonably careful. The plaintiff has to prove...




rayneslaw.com


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> ...


I would slow the video down and zoom in on the windshield.Try to see if you catch him looking down at a phone or even staring straight ahead. Either one might help your case.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nugrezo said:


> what do you mean no fault state. I do not have full coverage so the insurance will not pay for my damages in case of my fault. There is nothing **** that no fault state


You don't have collision damage insurance, wow.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That truck was illegally parked creating an obstruction. That truck driver is partially at fault if that is indeed the case here. That does not look like a loading zone.
> 
> However, you do not have the right of way. Oncoming traffic had the right of way, and you must wait for a clear lane to pass.
> 
> ...


Actually a truck driver in NY is legally allowed to double park if they’re making a delivery.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Did he ever say who was ticketed for what? I didn’t see it.


A few pages back, buried among the bickering, OP mentioned that NO ONE was actually ticketed here. Blows my mind honestly.

The OP crossed a double yellow to pass and was legally negligent. The truck was double parked when there was clear curbside space to stand within 100ft both in front and behind him. Lastly, the other car involved was either distracted, impaired or looking for an easy payday (maybe he saw the Uber light/stickers?). You don't go from a dead stop to speeding headfirst into an oncoming car without one of those three things being true. One of the most ridiculous things I've seen in a long time. After the accident, none of the other drivers had trouble navigating the obstacle nor pretended they were in a Mad Max movie like that idiot who accelerated into the OP.

Not excusing the OP's actions, but I do sympathize. Any of us who have driven for Uber or Lyft long enough know that we eventually get put in bad situations like this; it's one of hazards of doing this work. The OP was just incredibly unlucky to have that other driver across from him in this instance.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> ...


The other guy drives as good as his belt works!


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's a tough one. I'm inclined to go with @Atavar , you entered oncoming traffic lane without it being clear. However, you were clearly stationary for an extended period of time and he failed to avoid an obstruction. Then again, I ain't a lawyer nor do I know the law so our opinions aren't worth much. Did you get a ticket from the police if they investigated it? Talk to your insurance company, show them the tape and see what they think. Get a free consult with an attorney if you can.


Both are at fault. Uber driver should have waited an hour for the truck to move - no I would not have waited, either & the other car had a "Failure to Reduce Speed to Avoid an Accident"


----------



## GnikWerdna (2 mo ago)

I don't know if this matters but that guy was clearly hotboxing his car which is considered a DUI. Also didn't read through comments to see if someone mentioned it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

GnikWerdna said:


> I don't know if this matters but that guy was clearly hotboxing his car which is considered a DUI. Also didn't read through comments to see if someone mentioned it.


Was he? I can't tell from the video prior to the impact. After the impact, the car is filled with gas exhausted from the air bags. Windows are covered with it too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Well I've made a decision based on what I read in this trend and a few other trends, so I guess next time someone is obstructing my right-of-way especially if I have a green light I'm just going to go ahead gun engine and run into them so I can collect some money,
> 
> Oh my God my back my back sue sue, my middle name is going to become Sue..lol


Yes, this is the point I made above. If someone is, for example, illegally parked ahead and blocking the lane I am travelling in, I do not have justification to ram the back of his car, even though he is illegally blocking the lane, he committed a traffic infraction and is in my path. It's just common sense.


----------



## GnikWerdna (2 mo ago)

I dunno ive never had that much airbag "gas" fill my car in a crash. But it may be. Also kinda looked like he just floored it into him. The car even started turning toward him.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

GnikWerdna said:


> I dunno ive never had that much airbag "gas" fill my car in a crash. But it may be. Also kinda looked like he just floored it into him. The car even started turning toward him.


The video is in hd, can clearly be seen that there is no gas inside of his car right before the moment of impact,

In this screenshot I did you can actually see the passenger air airbag deployed


----------



## STRIDERr (4 mo ago)

I would have ran him over as soon as he got out of the car just for looking the way he does


----------



## Nathan Brazil (2 mo ago)

mrpjfresh said:


> A few pages back, buried among the bickering, OP mentioned that NO ONE was actually ticketed here. Blows my mind honestly.
> 
> The OP crossed a double yellow to pass and was legally negligent. The truck was double parked when there was clear curbside space to stand within 100ft both in front and behind him. Lastly, the other car involved was either distracted, impaired or looking for an easy payday (maybe he saw the Uber light/stickers?). You don't go from a dead stop to speeding headfirst into an oncoming car without one of those three things being true. One of the most ridiculous things I've seen in a long time. After the accident, none of the other drivers had trouble navigating the obstacle nor pretended they were in a Mad Max movie like that idiot who accelerated into the OP.
> 
> Not excusing the OP's actions, but I do sympathize. Any of us who have driven for Uber or Lyft long enough know that we eventually get put in bad situations like this; it's one of hazards of doing this work. The OP was just incredibly unlucky to have that other driver across from him in this instance.


In most States, if you are making a delivery or otherwise block the only lane of traffic, you are required to have a person watching and directing passing traffic, including having cones placed properly. I would say that the truck driver should be sued for this as well. As for the OP, he was making a legal pass of a truck that was stopped and obviously not going to move. The OP moved slowly and then stopped to be sure the oncoming traffic would stop. The oncoming car did not only not stop, it accelerated directly head-on into a car with its lights on that was obviously stopped and trying to pass a parked truck. The lack of courtesy coupled with the obviously intentional head-on hit of the OPs car should be 100% on the car that accelerated and hit the OP.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Nathan Brazil said:


> In most States, if you are making a delivery or otherwise block the only lane of traffic, you are required to have a person watching and directing passing traffic, including having cones placed properly. I would say that the truck driver should be sued for this as well. As for the OP, he was making a legal pass of a truck that was stopped and obviously not going to move. The OP moved slowly and then stopped to be sure the oncoming traffic would stop. The oncoming car did not only not stop, it accelerated directly head-on into a car with its lights on that was obviously stopped and trying to pass a parked truck. The lack of courtesy coupled with the obviously intentional head-on hit of the OPs car should be 100% on the car that accelerated and hit the OP.


That seems like the best analysis so far. I think this would make the OP 100% not at fault. But then, IANAL and NY state traffic laws will decide who is at fault, how much at fault, and who pays for what. So, as I said first (or should have) and I'm sure others have said, GET YOUR OWN LAWYER! Insurance lawyers represent the insurance companies, not you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> That seems like the best analysis so far. I think this would make the OP 100% not at fault.


That the OP is not to blame because the other driver accelerated hard straight into him has already been stated several times in the thread.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

elelegido said:


> That the OP is not to blame because the other driver accelerated hard straight into him has already been stated several times in the thread.


That is true, but I believe this is the first time that the detail about the truck driver's failed responsibility to provide traffic control has been pointed out completely. If true for NY and for NYC (They have their own rule book, available online, tl;dr), combined with the last chance concept mentioned earlier, should make the OP not liable. OTOH, if either of those doesn't apply by law in NYC, well.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## STRIDERr (4 mo ago)

who cares who's to blame.. both of your insurance will go up either way lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

STRIDERr said:


> who cares who's to blame.. both of your insurance will go up either way lol


he don't have full coverage


----------



## Nathan Brazil (2 mo ago)

STRIDERr said:


> who cares who's to blame.. both of your insurance will go up either way lol


...
Actually, only if you are found to have caused the accident does your insurance go up. I have had two accidents in the last 3 years... both were found to be 100% the other persons fault (rear end accidents)... my insurance did not go up.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Nathan Brazil said:


> ...
> Actually, only if you are found to have caused the accident does your insurance go up. I have had two accidents in the last 3 years... both were found to be 100% the other persons fault (rear end accidents)... my insurance did not go up.


Depends on the company and their policies on that. Some will, others won't.


----------



## larry g (Dec 21, 2016)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> ...


 don't sweat this shhhh*&ttt ur insurance will get thiisss gheetttooo blasstttin fool.. U got it.. don't even sweat anything...


----------



## bcreed08 (May 6, 2015)

Nugrezo said:


> Please watch the accident video I had today. Pay attention after 1:40
> 
> My lane was blocked by the truck. I stopped and checked to control the opposite lane. There was a car on the opposite lane 50 ft away and not moving. I thought he gave me priority to pass. When I start to move a little bit I saw he is speeding up and I stopped. He did not prevent the accident. He did not even try to pass straight from his lane and he hit me totally. He also crossed the line and pass over to my lane when he hit me.
> 
> ...


Didn't your lawyer tell you NOT to be discussing your case and the accident online? They definitely should have. I'd recommend you stop discussing this online further. You don't want the insurance company or the opposing party subpoenaing this thread and using it in court against you. Let your lawyer argue this case and earn that attorney fee they are going to charge. Talk to a therapist if you need someone to talk to about it, at least someone who can't disclose the conversation because it's privileged and legally confidential. The therapist bills will also help increase your injury claim if you choose to go that route.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bcreed08 said:


> Didn't your lawyer tell you NOT to be discussing your case and the accident online?


Where's the fun in that, though?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

bcreed08 said:


> Didn't your lawyer tell you NOT to be discussing your case and the accident online? They definitely should have. I'd recommend you stop discussing this online further. You don't want the insurance company or the opposing party subpoenaing this thread and using it in court against you. Let your lawyer argue this case and earn that attorney fee they are going to charge. Talk to a therapist if you need someone to talk to about it, at least someone who can't disclose the conversation because it's privileged and legally confidential. The therapist bills will also help increase your injury claim if you choose to go that route.


Also advice for anyone who's ever involved in a car accident fender bender whatever, you do not be telling the other party how sorry you are, that can also be used against you in a court of law,

Even though you may mean well, in your own mind you may only be trying to convey that you're sorry for their injuries, that you're sorry for the damage to their vehicle and all you're doing is trying to convey sympathy, but a good lawyer is going to say you're saying you're sorry cuz you're admitting guilt.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

And of course the #1 words you never want to say and hope LEO hears from the other guy are "I didn’t see him". Instant admission of fault.


----------



## Nugrezo (Jun 7, 2020)

Atavar said:


> And of course the #1 words you never want to say and hope LEO hears from the other guy are "I didn’t see him". Instant admission of fault.


what do you mean by I did not see him


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nugrezo said:


> what do you mean by I did not see him


It is very common for a driver in a two vehicle collision to say "I didn’t see him" as an excuse for why the accident happened. This is especially prevalent in accidents involving a motorcycle or a pedestrian, or a driver pulling out in front of someone.
What they don’t realize is that you are required to be aware of all other traffic when you drive. Saying you didn’t see someone else is an admission of negligence.
Ask a LEO some time how often they have heard that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Nathan Brazil said:


> ...
> Actually, only if you are found to have caused the accident does your insurance go up. I have had two accidents in the last 3 years... both were found to be 100% the other persons fault (rear end accidents)... my insurance did not go up.


Actually - Wrong. While that may have been your personal experience (congrats), it is entirely up to how your insurance company rates you as a risk. They can raise your rates, as prescribed by your state's insurance regulations, for a non-fault accident. https://www.moneysupermarket.com/car-insurance/non-fault-claims/


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Nathan Brazil said:


> ...
> Actually, only if you are found to have caused the accident does your insurance go up. I have had two accidents in the last 3 years... both were found to be 100% the other persons fault (rear end accidents)... my insurance did not go up.


That’s not true. I was hit by an uninsured motorist and my car was totaled. I made a claim to my insurance company for medical bills and replacing my car. My insurance premiums went up by almost 50%. Anytime you make a claim, your premiums will increase. And if or when you change insurance companies, the prospective new insurance company will base your premiums on the fact that you had prior claims, whether they were your fault or not.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Amznwmn said:


> That’s not true. I was hit by an uninsured motorist and my car was totaled. I made a claim to my insurance company for medical bills and replacing my car. My insurance premiums went up by almost 50%. Anytime you make a claim, your premiums will increase. And if or when you change insurance companies, the prospective new insurance company will base your premiums on the fact that you had prior claims, whether they were your fault or not.


That's mostly true, but it still depends on the companies. Many have accident forgiveness, others require a certain number of claims, such as more than one major claim or multiple minor claims in a certain period (at least a year) to raise your premium. Still others apply this logic when switching companies. 

It all depends on the company, their rules, the state regs, and mostly, your history.


----------



## STRIDERr (4 mo ago)

im in florida a no fault state


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nathan Brazil said:


> ...
> Actually, only if you are found to have caused the accident does your insurance go up. I have had two accidents in the last 3 years... both were found to be 100% the other persons fault (rear end accidents)... my insurance did not go up.





Amznwmn said:


> That’s not true. I was hit by an uninsured motorist and my car was totaled. I made a claim to my insurance company for medical bills and replacing my car. My insurance premiums went up by almost 50%. Anytime you make a claim, your premiums will increase. And if or when you change insurance companies, the prospective new insurance company will base your premiums on the fact that you had prior claims, whether they were your fault or not.


Both said true. Insurance bill will go up ONLY IF other company didn't pay and your insurance compay has to pay for the damages and bill.
Insurance companies are like one way street. You got to pay money every months but you don't use their money back street. Once you use their money, then they are collecting more money from you. B.S companies. They are even saying that they don't make profit and a lot of insurance company agents location were shut down already. Like Uber don't make money while CEOs are getting Fxxxing rich every month.


----------

